# What age did you lose your virginity ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

KEEP IT CLEAN !

Just curious as too who as an early starter and who, like me took what felt like a lifetime

Was it just something you did to get it out of the way or did the person mean something to you ?

I lost mine at 16 to a 25 yr old barmaid !!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

17/18 cant remember to a girlfriend at the time, was rushed and didnt mean much apart from the feeling of just getting it out of the way


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I was 18. Not that i didnt try. Had a few play abouts but never the main act.

Was to my mrs nothing amazin about it... Except for me ;-)


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Lost it to my first real gf at 18. Waited a year. Still with her now 9 years on (all be it a little on off the last few years)


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

16 to first girlfriend after night clubbing. Got thrown out the club

for fingering her on dance floor.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lost it at 16 to my gf and now shes my wife so i must of been awesome.


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

16 with girlfriend of a year and a bit.

Now we don't even talk after the relationship went sour, oops.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

12 or 13 had an orgasm, some type of fit!

no sperm.... :stuart:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

13, was seeing this girl for around 8 month at the time, i thought it was serious( yeah i know right serious at 13 lol) anyways, we done the deed, then we split up like 2 weeks after, i can safley say sex ruined that relationship, either that or i was **** :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Still waiting, I'll get there soon enough


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> 12 or 13 had an orgasm, some type of fit!
> 
> no sperm.... :stuart:


At 12 i had just figured out to please meself and robbing catalogs with semi naked women in. The day i found a daily sport was like xmas and birthday rolled into one lol. Had no time for pleasing others at that age.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

15, had been drinking in the fields behind the houses. Bit of a kiss and a fondle with one of the local go'ers from Blackley, then she pulled my jeans down and dived ontop of me. Absolutley **** myself hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> 15, had been drinking in the fields behind the houses. Bit of a kiss and a fondle with one of the local go'ers from Blackley, then she pulled my jeans down and dived ontop of me. Absolutley **** myself hahaha


And now we would kill for some of that :lol:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

15. I had a shocker.. not my proudest moment!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

Milky said:


> And now we would kill for some of that :lol:


Amen brother haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to be honest when l put it in l thought " is that it " !!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Milky said:


> I have to be honest when l put it in l thought " is that it " !!


She prob thought the same mate:whistling:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Milky said:


> I have to be honest when l put it in l thought " is that it " !!


Least you got it in. Some of us even struggled at that.

I was a mess, sweating buckets and all sorts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

boutye911 said:


> She prob thought the same mate:whistling:


I have no doubt what so ever mate :lol:

Here's the icing on the cake tho and l swear to all that is holy this is true, when l was about to come l ran to the bathroom thinking l was about to pee :lol:


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> At 12 i had just figured out to please meself and robbing catalogs with semi naked women in. The day i found a daily sport was like xmas and birthday rolled into one lol. Had no time for pleasing others at that age.


i allways do things wrong way round.... had never touched it or knew really what it was!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is another " observation" if you want to call it that, the lads who were pretty well endowed always seemed to be the first to lose it, hence why it took me years :lol:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Milky said:


> I have no doubt what so ever mate :lol:
> 
> Here's the icing on the cake tho and l swear to all that is holy this is true, when l was about to come l ran to the bathroom thinking l was about to pee :lol:


Hahaha that is legendary.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

boutye911 said:


> Hahaha that is legendary.


Awww man, l wondered what the hell was going on, and l had been at it for ages thinking " when do l feel something " :lol:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Awww man, l wondered what the hell was going on, and l had been at it for ages thinking " when do l feel something " :lol:


been at it for ages......haha for me it was more of entering, 2 strokes, nd that was it hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigforbday said:


> been at it for ages......haha for me it was more of entering, 2 strokes, nd that was it hahaha


Well that's why l wondered what the hell was going on :lol:


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

16, fatty in a tent at a party. Lasted ages and didn't actually finish, but I don't think it was even in properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

I lost my virginity at 17 when the Missy Elliot song 'one minute man' was in the charts.

We split up shortly after and I'm sure you can imagine what my nickname amongst my circle of friends was for months lol.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

havent yet and not in a rush tbh


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Buzzz_ said:


> 16, fatty in a tent at a party. Lasted ages and didn't actually finish, but I don't think it was even in properly.


You probably just got it stuck inbetween a roll and her leg mate lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I lost mine at 18


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

My 1st time was abit of a mess. We started at mine but had no privacey so we went to her empty house. All the drive there i was thinling about it and when it come to business again the little man just wouldnt stand up. No matter what was tried i fell to that horrible thing nervous willy.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

16 to a gf who wAS same age. Said wed wait 6 months we managed 5 months. Both virgins


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I fist went with a girl at 13 but don't know if that counts for loosing vaginity..I guess in a way it does......and first guy I was 20.... Late! Lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

15 to my mates older sister who was 22 I felt so bad but I was ya know and I just couldn't resist temptation! I lied and said I was 16 lol she didn't actually know I was a virgin till afterwards when I told her! I guess I must of been good :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Buzzz_ said:


> 16, fatty in a tent at a party. Lasted ages and didn't actually finish, but I don't think it was even in properly.
> 
> Pml !!!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

15.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

11 she was 14.

I went through puberty early.

Id lol but I'm not sure that's appropriate, I instigated it and don't remember if I came.

But I spent the next 3months saving to buy her a ring, I grew up catholic and thought it was how it worked (you had to be married to have sex). Only happend once but we had loads of foreplay after. The 2nd time I was 13 maybe 14 (she was 16) was with her for 2 and a bit years and nagged her,.got her to put.out by running around the room with a glow on the dark Jonny on. Lasted about 30 seconds, obviously took the Jonny off lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I was 18 terrible drunken/nervous attempt failing miserably. Then again with a lovely hungarian girl in kavos, safe to say they both ment absolutely nothing!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

16 for me and she was 32....talk about jumping in at the deep end...... :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

raptordog said:


> 16 for me and she was 32....talk about jumping in at the deep end...... :lol:


But wasn't that better given she could actually get involved etc or was it rubbish ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

14 me & the neighbor girl whom was the same age.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Still trying...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

15, me and my mate, fired up on speed and white lightning ploughed through a local crack pot village idiot sort of thing in her mid 40's she was a proper fatty aswell. My mate split his banjo giving her one, and it scared me that much I didnt do it again for months after, when I say split it I mean there was blood everywhere, it was like a slaughter house. Horrible experiience.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Still trying...


Then how do you have kids ?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Then how do you have kids ?


I dnt...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> I dnt...


Hmmmm dont worry mate the right one will come around i am sure  :smartass:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Milky said:


> But wasn't that better given she could actually get involved etc or was it rubbish ?


I was like a little lost soul mate....she guided me every step of the way....shaking like a leaf first

glimpse of the stockings and suspenders....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

raptordog said:


> I was like a little lost soul mate....she guided me every step of the way....shaking like a leaf first
> 
> glimpse of the stockings and suspenders....


I don't know how different things are now but when l was a kid the girls were crap in bed, it definatly got better with age for me anyway.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmmm dont worry mate the right one will come around i am sure  :smartass:


Lol I have one kid...

I lost my virginity to the woman Im with now...

Was 17 and been together ever since.

Had my Son march 2011 and we are getting married in march 2014.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I have one kid...
> 
> I lost my virginity to the woman Im with now...
> 
> ...


Iknew you had a son but not that you were getting married congratulations mate


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

14 with a girl in my class. Still bump into her now and again and say hello. We stayed together until we were 19, but I was in the Army and she went off to Uni, so drifted apart.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Iknew you had a son but not that you were getting married congratulations mate


Thank you very much mate


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

17.

For some reason I seemed to become considerably more attractive once I had a car.. :confused1:

The girl (Laura) was my girlfriend of a couple of weeks at the time, she went on holiday shortly after and slept with half of Spain while she was away, safe to say the relationship didn't mean a huge amount, the car however (a mk1 fiesta sport) I miss terribly.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I don't know how different things are now but when l was a kid the girls were crap in bed, it definatly got better with age for me anyway.


You have no idea what young women can do today its the most freaky sh!t you can think of they have NO LIMITS ! I was 17 hooked up with a 15 year old at the time fuwk didnt know her age until after , but i am telling you she did the most freaky outlandish sh!t in bed & wanted me to strangle & slap her etc. Now they are even WORSE


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Milky said:


> I don't know how different things are now but when l was a kid the girls were crap in bed, it definatly got better with age for me anyway.


I only had about 4 sessions with her, the ex husband turned back up on the seen and he was a big cnut, so

I got the fcuk out of dodge....:laugh:

But your right after that the girls my own age seemed rubbish, immature/ inexperienced....things did get better as time went by.

Still I will never forget that first outing till I die..... thing is she will be going up 70 know..... :scared:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

14 with my girlfriend who was the same age. Regret it now mind.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Milky said:


> I don't know how different things are now but when l was a kid the girls were crap in bed, it definatly got better with age for me anyway.


My younger brother tells me his stories of girls nowadays and honestly it isnt romantic in any way.lol. they do things i didnt even know was possible. My highlight now is hoping she takes the dressing gown off.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

boutye911 said:


> My younger brother tells me his stories of girls nowadays and honestly it isnt romantic in any way.lol. they do things i didnt even know was possible. My highlight now is hoping she takes the dressing gown off.


I would be happy with waking up mate, nightgown or not :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

17 to my 27 year old neighbour.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Milky said:


> I would be happy with waking up mate, nightgown or not :lol:


Haha your a fellow nightrider too mate.lol.

My reply to asking for it is "im really tired tonight so hurry up". Makes me feel special.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

raptordog said:


> I Still I will never forget that first outing till I die..... thing is she will be going up 70 know..... :scared:


There are some good lubes on the market now mate. Durex tingle gel would do her fine. They all need loving... :thumb:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

dt36 said:


> There are some good lubes on the market now mate. Durex tingle gel would do her fine. They all need loving... :thumb:


PMSL.....cheers for the tip mi old mate :thumb:

Its the oil of olay wrinkle cream that's concerning me.... seen the price of that sh*t these days..... :lol:


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I pretty much go raped by a girlfriends older sister. I'd just turned 16 and was at their party, I was walking past her bedroom and she just pulled me in and off we went. Took the pressure off!


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

I was 19 basically because i used to smoke to much weed to care lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paullen said:


> I pretty much go raped by a girlfriends older sister. I'd just turned 16 and was at their party, I was walking past her bedroom and she just pulled me in and off we went. Took the pressure off!


Was this " rape " vigorously rejected by yourself ?


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

16 for me. Didn't even get to shoot my load, got busted by the folks for making too much noise ha


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

raptordog said:


> PMSL.....cheers for the tip mi old mate :thumb:
> 
> Its the oil of olay wrinkle cream that's concerning me.... seen the price of that sh*t these days..... :lol:


Buy 2, get the cheapest 1 free: :tongue:


----------



## Ready (Dec 20, 2013)

14 she was 14 and not a virgin, first time we tried I couldn't get it in but like rocky in rocky 2 I came back harder than ever, and scuttled the bird for a full half an hour before having a fit then letting the juices go, was together for ages, then got so caught up in the sex addiction broke up and scuttled many since...


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

paullen said:


> I pretty much go raped by a girlfriends older sister. I'd just turned 16 and was at their party, I was walking past her bedroom and she just pulled me in and off we went. Took the pressure off!


I would take this to the papers mate....you could be in for a few quid.....


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I fist went with a girl at 13 but don't know if that counts for loosing vaginity..I guess in a way it does......and first guy I was 20.... Late! Lol[/QUOT hope you read your reply as it sounds like you were fisted at 13 i think you ment first :laugh:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

i was 13 if a wxxk counts otherwise i was 17:laugh:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

lost mine at 9


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tried a few times around the age of 13 to girls the same age and couldnt ever get it in... when i finally did loose it at 15 i realised it was because i was just poking at the top expecting it to go in :lol: ... glad i did loose it at 15 as we were together, rather than any other bird id messed about with before then.. because she lost hers to me aswel and now years on shes pregnant with my baby


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

wouldnt of minded loosing my virginity to this


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

15. Girlfriend was 18.

TBH, I wish I'd waited. I was quite a late developer & wasn't really ready.

She had personal hygiene issues as well :thumbdown:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> i realised it was because i was just poking at the top expecting it to go in :lol:


Could be worse


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

cypssk said:


> Lol...oops...no fist was used that was at least aged 30


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Where's L man?

Oh wait


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

How about the smile it leaves on your face for about a week


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Last week


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Where's L man?
> 
> Oh wait


Now thats just cruel its not his fault


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> KEEP IT CLEAN !
> 
> Just curious as too who as an early starter and who, like me took what felt like a lifetime
> 
> ...


Have you only just lost yours matey and is the 16 yrs and the barmaid just to through us off track..... :thumb: ... :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

15 in a tent pìssed on Smirnoff and smoked a load of doobs lol lasted 5 mins I reckon at the most, was awkward, end up laying next to her all night wide awake with a fcuking rock on, wasn't the best lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

The words is that it after 3 mins still haunt me to this day.

So who wrapped up first time Wish I did would brought me another couple of mins.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Now thats just cruel its not his fault


Was made in jest ..........Just know he's gonna pull stunner and leave us gobsmacked


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

17 against a bush, she was screaming, I thought I was a stud, then she told me afterwards she was screaming cause she was being stung by nettles


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

16 and then I moved away from that area few days later. Well, my parents did.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

17 and I was in the airforce..

Could have at 15 but I bottled it


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Jon.B said:


> 16 for me. Didn't even get to shoot my load, got busted by the folks for making too much noise ha


Had a few close calls myself haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

16 to a girl in my science class. Casually asked her if she wanted to come to mine and have sex since I knew she was easy. Worst sex ever, made worse by the fact I was so unattracted to her I refused to kiss her whilst doing the deed :lol:


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

16 in Salou, Welsh lass. Best experience ever for me... probably the quickest ever shag for her.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

16, was a girlfriend, i personally wouldnt of done it if she wasnt so forward lol. she was my first kiss too, eastenders was on at the time lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 15 in a tent pìssed on Smirnoff and smoked a load of doobs lol lasted 5 mins I reckon at the most, was awkward, end up laying next to her all night wide awake with a fcuking rock on, wasn't the best lol


Man I was the opposite! Took for ever to blow my load...

Think it was nerves tho...

Take about 5mins now tho lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Milky said:


> KEEP IT CLEAN !
> 
> Just curious as too who as an early starter and who, like me took what felt like a lifetime
> 
> ...


16...late, Milky?

I was 19

Borrowed my dad's Vauxhall Viva and went to a pasture called Beverley Westwood, near Hull with a blind date

Steamy windows and the full works! :rolleye:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I lost mine a week after turning 17 to my girlfriend (at the time)

Best bit was, I got cramp in my leg half way through lol


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

well thats made my sat morn read at work - well worth it

some funny sh*t right there - had to hide the giggles as others looked over

14 for me - 12 month g/f - swear i blacked out when i shot my *****

after that - at it like rabbits

no protection - pill anything - i think the pair of us were lucky not to have an infant at 15

and to this day - i still keep my socks on lmao

:thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> I lost mine a week after turning 17 to my girlfriend (at the time)
> 
> Best bit was, I got cramp in my leg half way through lol


When i lost mine it was in my granmothers trailer van listening to britney spears hit me baby one more time.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I lost my virginity at 15 year's old, and I am still with her now, at 29 y/o


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

quite late as standards go I was 17 made up for it tho lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cas said:


> I lost my virginity at 15 year's old, and I am still with her now, at 29 y/o


Respect mate respect


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty sure i was 20. Could chat to women all day long before that but a dunno.....wasnt confident till then lol.......then there was no stopping me. 30 now with a misses of 6yrs and a 15month son


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

at 17 trying to **** over a gear stick in an original mini.... lol


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a couple of chances at school but bottled it, finally did the deed just as I turned 16, she was same age and we went out for a year or so. Lasted less than a minute maybe, probably managed to cum about 5 times in a hour (wow!), walked her home and past the school we was at, saw the sports hall was open, slipped in there and over to the crash matts, banged her on them and left through the fire escape, lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

cas said:


> I lost my virginity at 15 year's old, and I am still with her now, at 29 y/o


Genuinely jealous mate. I'd take one girl I could spend forever with over all the meaningless empty fvcks I've had hands down.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

19 years old ! On holiday to a 28 year old Romanian stripper! She was a fking 9 though! lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

15 to a hot blonde in a Forrest :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

51 and still a virgin and proud of it.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

16 to a sexy girl I can still picture clearly now. 28 years on I would love another go.

Don't tell the Mrs though.


----------



## Aayan (Dec 3, 2013)

13 to girl in my class


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> 51 and still a virgin and proud of it.


Seriously ? mg:


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> Was this " rape " vigorously rejected by yourself ?


Maybe not. Might have been like all my birthdays and Christmas' come at once!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paullen said:


> Maybe not. Might have been like all my birthdays and Christmas' come at once!


Yeah thought as much TBH. ?


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

flapjack said:


> 16 to a sexy girl I can still picture clearly now. 28 years on I would love another go.
> 
> Don't tell the Mrs though.


Don't look her up, my first is friends on fb, two kids and many years later, she's not the same girl I can picture!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> 51 and still a virgin and proud of it.


Fu*k me l wish I was, l would be RICH !!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

18 I was

still with her now 18 years later,


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Aliking10 said:


> 15. I had a shocker.. not my proudest moment!


i was 16 she was 15, i also had a shocker

makes me cringe looking back


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

17, fell asleep at a house party in my mates mums bed, woke up to his girlfriend next to me naked with her hands down my pants...

2 minutes later she is riding me and I have thrush :crying:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

18 was amazingly short but worth the wait!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

my virginity storys pretty good

I was a pussy with girls, ran away from them from 13-15, just turned 16 and got a new mate in school. he was a pimp, he said mark , man the f uk up and get it out the way

had girls pestering me on odd bits of communication back then it as MSN, started to respond to one

met her in school the next day on a dinner break

walked back to my parents house (10 mins away) just to chill and watch tv

took her upstairs, did what i presumed at the time was sex, dad came back, crapped my pants thinking id get in trouble, booted her out the front door, went round the back and told me dad i was home for lunch and going back to school

met the girl down the street walked her back to school

made all my pals in class sniff my fingers, i remember my di ck feeling funny as i didnt know to wash it haha

ignored from that point her to this day


----------



## Jesus H. Christ (Nov 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> 51 and still a virgin and proud of it.


Assuming you're not joking, how is that something to be proud of?


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> my virginity storys pretty good
> 
> I was a pussy with girls, ran away from them from 13-15, just turned 16 and got a new mate in school. he was a pimp, he said mark , man the f uk up and get it out the way
> 
> ...


I think that's a pretty bad story myself. At the end of the day that was someones daughter and why be proud of ignoring her afterwards? Does it make you feel good making others feel like ****?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

get2big said:


> I think that's a pretty bad story myself. At the end of the day that was someones daughter and why be proud of ignoring her afterwards? Does it make you feel good making others feel like ****?


I don't have a soul , nothing is ever intentional, I just crack on


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

get2big said:


> I think that's a pretty bad story myself. At the end of the day that was someones daughter and why be proud of ignoring her afterwards? Does it make you feel good making others feel like ****?


I missed out a part

She had a boyfriend


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I missed out a part
> 
> She had a boyfriend


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

get2big said:


>


i was 16 you dangling sack who cares, life's moved on a fair bit


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

what's the biggest contribution to paedophilia in the UK?.................. Sexy kids.

If this isn't allowed fine its not my thought just a joke nothing more nothing less.....

Man mud flap required must be flexible and willing to travel.........


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

was 15


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Assuming you're not joking, how is that something to be proud of?


De nile is not just a river in egypt :lol:


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> i was 16 you dangling sack who cares, life's moved on a fair bit


Looks you still have the same 16 year old attitude though? Might want work on that bro.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

get2big said:


> Looks you still have the same 16 year old attitude though? Might want work on that bro.


Are you pulling my leg? Or are you generally that bothered by an internet post..

FYI as for attitude, you don't know me or what I have achieved in my life and career , so bore off lol


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

17.... she was as tall as a ladder... :thumb:


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

No not pulling your leg, not too bothered just think its a **** attitude you got yourself there and someone should be calling you out on it. You don't know me either and couldn't care less who you are or what you've achieved.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

get2big said:


> No not pulling your leg, not too bothered just think its a **** attitude you got yourself there and someone should be calling you out on it. You don't know me either and couldn't care less who you are or what you've achieved.


So have you never done anything you regret as a kid mate and acted like a total ku*t because l know l have.

Ok what he did sucked, no denying that but l don't have the hours spare to type all the things l regret doing before l finally grew up.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

still waiting:sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big steve said:


> still waiting:sad:


Don't do it mate, it will ruin your life !


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> So have you never done anything you regret as a kid mate and acted like a total ku*t because l know l have.
> 
> Ok what he did sucked, no denying that but l don't have the hours spare to type all the things l regret doing before l finally grew up.


I've had a rule all my life mate

I treat respectful Nice girls like an absolute gentleman, doors, compliments, pay for 100% on dates, never disrespect, never bad mouth, never gossip on.

On the other hand slu ts and disrespectful women get treat worse than my shoes, and my shoes are full of holes. Shame on her for cheating on her boyfriend and therefor no respect to her,

My ex had ADHD, OCD , anxiety and was lovely I was faithful and a gentleman for 3 years it just didn't work as it was too difficult to live together. We are split up and I still spent half a grand on her Xmas presents, sort out everything she does not know how to do and see her when I go home if there is anything I can help with

Moral of the story for the guy your quoting - don't judge someone from an internet post


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Milky said:


> So have you never done anything you regret as a kid mate and acted like a total ku*t because l know l have.
> 
> Ok what he did sucked, no denying that but l don't have the hours spare to type all the things l regret doing before l finally grew up.


Yes mate I hear what your saying. I've done way too much I regret, I didn't wise up for a long time either. But bragging about stuff like that doesn't amuse me. Anyway I've let my feelings be known, not going to get into an internet argument here.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

get2big said:


> No not pulling your leg, not too bothered just think its a **** attitude you got yourself there and someone should be calling you out on it. You don't know me either and couldn't care less who you are or what you've achieved.


There is nothing to be called out on, I explain above to the milkster

You are completely misjudging


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> There is nothing to be called out on, I explain above to the milkster
> 
> You are completely misjudging


I dont see anything wrong with what you did to be honest.. you were 16 and did something that any 16 year old in a right mind would do. :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> I've had a rule all my life mate
> 
> I treat respectful Nice girls like an absolute gentleman, doors, compliments, pay for 100% on dates, never disrespect, never bad mouth, never gossip on.
> 
> ...





get2big said:


> Yes mate I hear what your saying. I've done way too much I regret, I didn't wise up for a long time either. But bragging about stuff like that doesn't amuse me. Anyway I've let my feelings be known, not going to get into an internet argument here.


See chaps, all is not as it seems.

I asked a question it was answered in an honest way and that's all it boils down to.

Anyway fu*k off and enjoy Christmas now the pair of you :thumbup1:


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I've had a rule all my life mate
> 
> I treat respectful Nice girls like an absolute gentleman, doors, compliments, pay for 100% on dates, never disrespect, never bad mouth, never gossip on.
> 
> ...





marknorthumbria said:


> There is nothing to be called out on, I explain above to the milkster
> 
> You are completely misjudging


 I'm not judging you as person, I can't when I have done just as bad in my past. And you obviously have a very good side to you mate.

It's just the attitude toward women which to be fair a lot of men have and I had myself for some time.

All I want to say is when it comes to the girls that tend to get labelled as 'sl uts' e.t.c and treating them like dirt bear in mind that stats out there that show 1 in 3 girls have been sexually abused before the age of 18.

These girls are likely to go on to have a bad attitude towards themselves and toward men . So i don't believe its right to judge them either. Just food for thought bud.

Anyhow Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice Xmas topic Milks :lol:

14 did not even know which hole to put it in 

so I tried them all :lol:



Milky said:


> KEEP IT CLEAN !
> 
> Just curious as too who as an early starter and who, like me took what felt like a lifetime
> 
> ...


----------



## mook87 (Dec 23, 2013)

14 lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Simspin said:


> Nice Xmas topic Milks :lol:
> 
> 14 did not even know which hole to put it in
> 
> so I tried them all :lol:


Fu*k off you, l started this in March :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

get2big said:


> I'm not judging you as person, I can't when I have done just as bad in my past. And you obviously have a very good side to you mate.
> 
> It's just the attitude toward women which to be fair a lot of men have and I had myself for some time.
> 
> ...


I have 2 daughters mate so trust me it bugs me that ku*ts like him are about :lol:

I hate with a passion the words slags or sluts, funny enough there are men in this thread admitting to losing there virginity at 14, if a girl had done that she would have been vilified !


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Think I was about 19. Was with my first proper girlfriend.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

14! i ****ed her for about an hour and couldnt cum... so had a **** til i was nearly there then went back in and finished off


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I've got a good friend who's in his mid twenties, he's yet to kiss a girl, let alone do the dirty. He wants a gf, just is clueless around women. It's frustrating cause he won't come out down town with us, he just needs a drunken fumble with a horny older woman and he'll be over his fear.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> I have 2 daughters mate so trust me it bugs me that ku*ts like him are about :lol:
> 
> I hate with a passion the words slags or sluts, funny enough there are men in this thread admitting to losing there virginity at 14, if a girl had done that she would have been vilified !


No she wouldn't be vilified even if it was lost at 12

Those words are a description of the girls; character and actions. Nothing more or less

Your daughters I imagine being brought up with correct morals and won't run into the horrible side of me, but the gentlemen side


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> No she wouldn't be vilified even if it was lost at 12
> 
> Those words are a description of the girls; character and actions. Nothing more or less
> 
> Your daughters I imagine being brought up with correct morals and won't run into the horrible side of me, but the gentlemen side


Wasn't aimed at you mate ( altho the first bit was :lol: ) it was an observation on life...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Just to chime in, a lot of the discussion between Mark an the other chap is aimed at mens attitude towards women.

I left out on my post on this thread that the girl who I lost mine to sacked me off a week after then bragged she'd broke me in to our circle of friends. (Which I was fairly popular in)

I've never said a bad word about her though, she was my 1st love.

Moral of the story is, females can be cold also.

I've been terrible to women in the past and its something I'm not proud of and ultimately has come to bite me on the ar$e in later relationships.

Karma I suppose.

I'm older and I've learnt valuable lessons.

Older, wiser an all that.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k off you, l started this in March :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

15 for me. got a mate who lost it at 13


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I have one kid...
> 
> I lost my virginity to the woman Im with now...
> 
> ...


This might sound a bit personal so feel free to tell me to bugger off! Have you been faithful the whole time? I just can't imagine only ever sleeping with one woman.

I was with my first girlfriend for 6 year and I lost my virginity to her, I still loved her but after 6 year I was desperate to go with someone else, anyone really, just for the experience and to prove to myself I could.

Pretty immature really but I was young and in hindsight maybe lacking in self confidence. I ended up cheating and she found out, broke her heart man, one of the biggest mistakes of my life to be honest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i lost mine when i was 11


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

14


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i lost mine when i was 11


have you still go your certificate from Jim'll Fix It


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm still virgin. I'm 25 and I don't believe in sex before marriage!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

mozzwigan said:


> I'm still virgin. I'm 25 and I don't believe in sex before marriage!


in twenty years time lets us know what its like being a sore palmed virgin eh


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> I'm still virgin. I'm 25 and I don't believe in sex before marriage!


it isn't like Santa who isn't real, sex before marriage happens...you'll regret it when your older


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

nowhereboy said:


> This might sound a bit personal so feel free to tell me to bugger off! Have you been faithful the whole time? I just can't imagine only ever sleeping with one woman.
> 
> I was with my first girlfriend for 6 year and I lost my virginity to her, I still loved her but after 6 year I was desperate to go with someone else, anyone really, just for the experience and to prove to myself I could.
> 
> Pretty immature really but I was young and in hindsight maybe lacking in self confidence. I ended up cheating and she found out, broke her heart man, one of the biggest mistakes of my life to be honest.


Yes mate can hand on heart say Iv only ever slept with my misses.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i lost mine when i was 11


Fu*k off !!!!

How ?

I didn't even know what sex was at 11 !!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

18 here she was 18 too but not a virgin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> Fu*k off !!!!
> 
> How ?
> 
> I didn't even know what sex was at 11 !!


It was with a girl who was 15 at golden sands holiday park near Skegness behind the disco...it was not pretty and did not last long


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> It was with a girl who was 15 at golden sands holiday park near Skegness behind the disco...it was not pretty and did not last long


I would have ran off screaming :lol:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

barsnack said:


> it isn't like Santa who isn't real, sex before marriage happens...you'll regret it when your older


just joking, i been with about 50 lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

24


----------

